# Spinning wheel help



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Ok ladies...I know nothing about wheels but this one is relatively close by...can you see anything wrong by looking at the pictures?

http://novascotia.kijiji.ca/c-buy-a...e-spinning-wheel-new-price-W0QQAdIdZ521244452

There's a few different used wheels that pop up, when I look at them any tips on things I should check on?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cute wheel! Frazzle seems to be our local expert on such things as older wheels. Looks good to me from what I can tell. Wait for her to check in on this thread though before moving forward. If she doesn't respond maybe message her to read this thread.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

jeewhillickers look at that drive band - they must have been spinning ROPE to demand that kind of takeup!

Actually, it looks like a double drive wheel mis-rigged - no twist in the drive band.

darling wheel - I know I have seen one like that with the boxed in tension adjustment but I can't think of the name - not a Wee Peggy, not a Rappard, not a Peacock, not a Haldane...hmmmmm - that four-legged table is really unique! But unless you KNOW she is in spinning condition - I might wait on another - $100 is a high end price for this little wheel.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks...she's sent me pics of 4 other wheels she has for sale as well. Perhaps my first wheel should be new so I know what the heck I'm looking at. lol


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Only $100, wow!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

This wheel will need a bit of tweaking to get it in working order - the knob for the tension adjustment is missing, and I have no idea what that screwdriver looking thing is doing stabbed into the wheel support. 

I would not start with this one - but if you have others, post pictures and we'll see what we can do to help!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

And it doesn't need to be a NEW wheel to be a GOOD wheel. 

I love antique wheels. 

But it DOES need to be in GOOD WORKING ORDER. Ideally, the person who sells it to you will spin on it IN YOUR PRESENCE and show you how it works. Muggles say "it works great" meaning "I stomp on the treadle and the big wheel goes around" or "I can twirl the giant wheel and it spins and looks cool".


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

agreeing with Frazzlehead - 

I adore antique wheels and they can make fabulous spinners - BUT - (and as my husband likes to say "thats a big butt" :frypan: )

that is IF they can be put into working order (and sometimes that can mean an investment in restoration that ends up being TWICE the purchase price  or it might mean a few bucks)

and IF the owner LIKES and ENJOYS and UNDERSTANDS and can BE PATIENT enough to learn about wheel mechanics. 

Old wheels have distinct personalities and quirks and temperaments. New wheels are relatively "predictable".

Says me (owner of two old wheels and two new wheels)


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Not sure where in NS you are but these look good at first glance (though we can tell you more if you go to check them out in person):

http://novascotia.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-art-collectibles-Spinning-Wheel-W0QQAdIdZ544414018

http://novascotia.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-art-collectibles-Spinning-Wheel-W0QQAdIdZ544414018

And THIS IS NOT A REAL WHEEL!

http://novascotia.kijiji.ca/c-buy-a...-wheel-excellent-condition-W0QQAdIdZ536051454

This is a decorator impostor. : shudder :

And oh my goodness, a CPW in Halifax!
http://novascotia.kijiji.ca/c-buy-a...les-Antique-Spinning-Wheel-W0QQAdIdZ532668176


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Thanks Frazzle, so many of the 2nd hand wheels are being sold by non spinners. They've just been sitting about as decorator pieces and the owner can't seem to say if they are working or not.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

wow Frazzlehead - is that a Cadorette in Halifax?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yep, I think so!

CanadianGirl, if you want to know if the wheel works or not - make sure first it has all the parts, especially the flyer... make sure the arms aren't broken or cracked or badly mended, and that the bobbin twirls freely (if you love the wheel and the bobbin is stuck, it's probably fixable but hey, ideally, the bobbin twirls freely and the flyer arms stay still). Then see that the wheel lines up with the flyer: stand behind the wheel and rotate it, sighting down towards the flyer. Should line up. A bit of shimmy in the wheel is not a problem unless it's enough to make it bash the uprights or if it'll throw the drive band, and on MOST wheels even a fairly noticeable shimmy is something you can live with and/or work around.

If it has a crank knobby thing at the front, turn it, and it should move the mother of all back and forth. Those get sticky with age and a bit of wax will help, but if it is nailed in place, don't bother. It's another of those "if you love the wheel it can probably be dealt with" things, but in a perfect world, it moves nicely.

Really, if it has all that, you are probably good. The wheel should have a crank on the axle but if it is missing the footman (thingie that connects pedal to wheel) that's an easy fix (a yardstick cut to length will work, string will work, leather, bent coat hanger ... lots of options).


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

OK so I'm heading over to look at these on Thursday...
http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-ViewAd?AdId=546646215

http://halifax.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-hobbies-crafts-Spinning-Wheel-For-Sale-W0QQAdIdZ546348496

The first one has extra bobbin thingys lol. The second one the lady also is selling a loom and is a spinner, although doesn't use that wheel. Thanks for the above advise Frazzle. I've printed out a diagram of a spinning wheel so I can check all the parts.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

The first is an Ashford Traditional ... You absolutely cannot go wrong starting with that. Replacement parts easy to get. 

The other ... If you weren't a brand new spinner I'd say get it ... That's the kind if wheel WIHH and I have and love ... But they are fast and can be challenging if you are not a fast spinner. But so awesome! If you had the $ I would buy both: learn on the traddy then sell it in a year and spin on the CPW!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Go for the Ashford Traditional wheel (1st one). As Frazzle said you cannot go wrong with that wheel. It was my first wheel and although I now have three, it is still my favorite wheel. Parts are readily available, it is easily fixed, and it is very expandable. That one looks to be about the same vintage as my wheel, probably mid 70's. The history of Ashford is pretty impressive and although this wheel won't have the. History of a CPW I think Frazzle is right for a first wheel and maybe an only wheel this is the one I would choose and recommend. The price is fantastic too!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

ditto what Frazzlehead and Marchwind say - you cannot go wrong with the Ashford. And the price is very fair for that wheel. 

The CPW appears to be in good shape - those are lovely, workhorse wheels and super duper fast - and while I am absolutely certain that many a maiden has learned to spin on these fast wheels, it would be far EASIER to learn to spin on the Ashford.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Super excited road trip tomorrow ; )


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Yay!

And if you need any parts, my shop (flannelberrycreek.com) is a Canadian dealer for Ashford, we can get you anything you need.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Yup, ditto on the Ashford for a first wheel. You can learn and then get additional parts to expand your spinning after you get the basics. Although the Ashford is pretty versatile and you can spin on it for years and perhaps not ever outgrow it. You can also get parts for it should it ever need them. Instructions on it should be pretty easy to find as well. 

That particular one has spare bobbins and it comes with the lazy kate, too? 

The only complaint would be that it is the older type which has the tension adjustment knob in the back so you have to adjust it with your left hand instead of in the front on the right side like current models. However, that is a very minor thing. Ashfords are a great first wheel.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Brought home the Ashford yesterday : ) What a cute old couple selling it. They bought it new something like 30 years ago but she didn't care for spinning. She said she has some carders and other things at the cottage she'll dig out for me. I managed to make some wonky rope last night haha.


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Wonky rope on a first try on a first wheel is a great accomplishment! Pictures?


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Congratulations on the wheel! I want to see pictures, too!


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Here it is : ) New contribution to my retirement plan lol


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!


----------

